# Muddy Bloodsport & Muddy Climbing Sticks Set Up ?????



## west_tn_hunter (Feb 9, 2012)

This is more a question rather than a new DIY idea about your set up (for those who are using the Muddy Bloodsport stand and Muddy sticks)

I just opened the boxes on my new Muddy stand and sticks! Just looking for some ideas in regards to what you've found that works for you as far as packing this set up into the woods and getting it into the tree? I've got an idea of what I will probably do to pack it up and in but I know there are smarter people than me and I am all too happy to learn from them. I've packed in a climber before so I learned some things by doing that but I've never packed in a loc-on stand and sticks. 

Your feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## housei (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been asking myself the same thing. i have tried a few bungies but nothing really works that well that i have tried. It is sloppy a best. starting to think this is why people like the lone wolf products. i do love the sticks and the rope cam system though, just not how they pack together. Have you found a solution yet?


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

As far as packing in, get the 2 ft. lone wolf quick straps. You can stretch them super tight, holds everything rock solid. 
Getting the sticks up the tree-I tied 3 paracord loops on my harness. You can slide the sticks in the loop "upside down". Works really well and very efficient.

Note: I use a lone wolf alpha with the muddy sticks. The 2 ft quick straps may not work as well with the Bloodsport. May want to look at the 4 ft straps to go around the stand base.


----------



## west_tn_hunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes I found a solution that I think will work very well. Waiting on a few new straps to come in the mail. After I get them I'll get a video or some pictures put together and let you know the details on how it's gonna work for me.


----------



## housei (Jul 25, 2012)

Great, thanks. I look forward to seeing what you have come up with.


----------



## jakejohnson (Oct 6, 2009)

This guy has a pretty good system. Hope it helps.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3clPFGAwB3s


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been messing around with this exact set up the last few days, and ended up using the ropes from the bloodsport to secure 5 sticks to the stand, and then I strap the whole set-up to my Badlands pack. 
I also have found sticks stacked together in one hand and stand on my badlands works as well if Im not carrying a bow, and going straight in to set up. 

As far as getting them up the tree, One way I have come up with is to climb up to the second set of steps on the tree, then take the ropes from each one, and tie them to the lanyard/carabiner that comes off my back. (obviously steps un-stacked). get to the next spot, untie, pull up, attach, repeat. Seemed to work well, but I am going to mess around a bit more with them.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is what I did.
I bought a set of Allen brand tree stand straps for $9. Then I went to walmart and picked up a 2" nylon strap and quick snap buckle set to add a waist stap. I also picked up some 1" nylon web and quick snap buckles for additional straps for packing the sticks to the stand. Overall I have about $20 in all of it. I nest and strap one stick on the stand then flip the other sticks with the tree cleat side out and strap them to either side of the center stick. I can pack 5 this way and still get my pack on the back of the stand. I actually use the two free ends of the outer straps to secure my pack by using another quick snap buckle set. Sounds complicated but it's all pretty simple. I also made a stand hanging strap with quick snap buckles and a short cord tether with hook. 

I first lay the stand out and unwind two cords attached to it. I tie my bow to one of them and set it slightly to the side. Next I set two sticks, climb up and hang two more on the top one's rope. I do this by half opening the steps and turn the stick upside down so it will hang by them on the rope. Then I set those two sticks and step back down for the third. I tie in a cord to my stand on my harness, put my back pack on and climb up to set the last stick (#5). Then I wrap the stand hanging strap around the tree and cinch it tight. I pull the stand up and loop the cord on the hanging strap around the stand just under the seat and hook it on the strap. The stand will now hang open and I am free handed to secure the ropes to set it. I then level the stand and climb into it and secure my harness. I set my bow holder and hang my pack then pull up my bow by the second cord attached to my stand. Coming down is a bit faster. Just in reverse order but I can let the sticks down by the end of the rope and drop them the last few feet.

That's what I am doing. Am thinking of making a few cord/hooks like I saw elsewhere in the DIY area for attaching sticks to the belt of my harness to eliminate extra up and down trips.


----------



## west_tn_hunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Getting some good info going here. 

Still waiting on my straps to get here but when they do I'll update


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks INarcher711 for the paracord loop mention. Tied in three loops on my harness belt, left right and back and can now can hang sticks and stand in one single trip up to hunt. Also adjusted the waist belt hieght (lowered it) on the stand and it's made a big difference on the shoulder load carrying it all in.


----------



## peeker (Jan 30, 2009)

I use some of these straps for strapping the sticks together as well as holding them to the stand I use (a Millenium). They work great and are adjustable.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Peeker,
Thanks for the link. I picked up a couple straps and found they work great for strapping the sticks to the back of the stand. Much quicker. 

I've found I can set up 5 sticks and stand and be in it with bow hung in around 10 minutes. Coming down and getting it packed together is taking slightly longer. Mainly it's the time it's taking to wind up my stand and bow pull up cords. Would appreciate any different ideas and what others are using to hoist up their equipment.


----------



## BravoKilo (Jun 6, 2006)

west_tn_hunter said:


> Getting some good info going here.
> 
> Still waiting on my straps to get here but when they do I'll update


Any updates??

Just got a Bloodsport and set of sticks myself and am trying to figure out a good way to carry these things too. 
Is the vertical seat post on the Bloodsport wider than the other stands, or do the cleats not really nest to the seat post on all of them? Was thinking of either cutting down the existing cleats on one stick to accommodate the wider post, or have a new set machined (money I don't want to spend). Bungee cords would probably work, but I'm wanting to avoid any extra metal that can make noise... and while nylon straps w/ plastic buckles might work, I'm looking for a K.I.S.S. approach to the problem


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Heres what I did to keep my stick on the bloodsport. Laying them down instead stacking them IHMO made it more balanced. 

Used the lone wolf rubber straps and got a molle II back system to carry.

I also replaced to foam of the seat with the lone wolf hunt comfort seat. Just unsewed it removed the foam and sewed it backup very comfortable to me.



























Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## halltrail (Dec 6, 2011)

Rhino, I like that setup you have. I have the bloodsport and muddy sticks too. Although, Im able to easily stack 4 sticks onto the stand with the stand ropes, I like the idea of laying them down to keep everything balanced. I have been using two screw in steps instead of a 5th stick because that 5th stick, even though its only 2.5 pounds...really feels like more since it is so far off your back when you stack them. Im going to try the 5 laying down like you have them. I just ordered a molle ii shoulder strap and kidney belt. 

For the op, When I stack them, I use the main rope and loop as a pulley (like a trucker's hitch knot) to tighten every thing down around the stand and the run the rope through the cam lock. Next I just use a double hitch knot. I take the lower stand rope and just wrap that around too...and end with a double hitch or tautline hitch to tight up any slack.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I nest a single stick on the stand support. Then I take two nested together and lay them alongside it but flipped with the tree cleat facing up. I then do the same with two more sticks on the other side. Lastly I use two rubber cargo straps like Peeker mentioned to secure them to the stand, just hook the metal s-hooks and it holds it all secure. Way faster than the nylon straps IMHO. Now if I can just figure out how to handle those pull up cords more efficiently, they always seem to tangle in the dark. I'll try to post some pics of my rig tonight.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Allen brand backpack straps ($12 or so shipped, think it was from red arrow archery) and 2" nylon web with buckles for waist strap ($5 at Walmart)









Nest one stick, nest doubles to sides flipped with cleat outward from stand. I use the rubber tie down straps (peeker's idea). The 1" nylon I only use to strap on a backpack or extra clothes when needed.

















Tree strap, 1" nylon web, quick buckle ($3-5 at Walmart). I get this strapped to the tree then pull up the stand and let it hang from the hook by the cord wrapped around just under the tree cleat. The hook is homemade from double over close hanger and shrink wrapped.









I added this cord and loop on the tree cleat on the stand and used it on the last hunt. Makes it even a little quicker getting the stand hung. The tree strap makes it very quick and easy to hitch the ropes and secure the stand. Can't imagine not using one.









I found these retractable hoists for pulling up the stand then daisy chaining the bow up last. Plan on mounting one on the side of the stand for the bow and one on my fall protection harness for the stand.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=424282

Hopefully that will resolve the aggrivation of making up the pull up ropes in the dark. Minus that it's right at 10 minutes setup time from the time I set the stand on the ground till I'm pulling up the bow.

As for the sticks, set one then another as high as I can reach. Hang the other three sticks on the para loops attached to my fall harness (idea read on here somewhere), tie on the stand pull up rope on my harness and up I go. One trip up to hunt and one trip down in reverse order.


----------



## BravoKilo (Jun 6, 2006)

Just ordered a MOLLE II setup after reading all the posts on the web. Any of you guys try and run it with and without the MOLLE frame? Ordered the set from Allegheny w/ frame included -- not sure if it'll help or hinder.

Also picked up some gear ties by Nite-Ize. Just long enough to put through the bottom of stand and around 5 stacked sticks. Once I get my MOLLE kit in I'll give it a test to see how well they'll hold on the move. 

How quiet are the retractable hoists? Have been using paracord for a few years now, and while it's quiet and works, pulling heavier loads can be interesting, especially with gloves on (*knock on wood* haven't dropped anything yet)


----------



## halltrail (Dec 6, 2011)

Bravo...that is who I ordered from too. I got one set with the frame in desert and one set with out in woodland.


----------



## halltrail (Dec 6, 2011)

Spur, looks like a good setup too. I will have to try it. I don't have an issue with hanging the stand as is though. I do climb with it on my back. I keep my linesman belt on and hook my safety tether up so I'm double connected. I take the stand of my back and follow the procedure in the instruction manual. Goes up really easy if you follow muddy's procedure.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Spur,
I really like that setup with the sticks on the side. Think I may have to give it a try.




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## BravoKilo (Jun 6, 2006)

Spur, just tried your setup and it works excellently. Was worried that the sticks on the side would rattle around, but after shaking it dozens of times, everything holds together perfectly and is quiet. For reference, I'm using 24" flat bungee cords wrapped once around the sticks and seems to work great.


----------



## bigasports (Nov 14, 2009)

Good info guys!!!!


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

halltrail,
Seems I've been doing things backwards per the instructions. I've been securing the top rope first but I've not had any issues. I usually rock the stand side to side to get the slack completely out of the rope when securing it. I'll try the proper way next trip but I'm still going to use the tree strap. The reason I've been using the pull rope is I usually ferry my pack up on my back. Am in the process of downsizing my gear into a fanny pack. Amazing all the stuff I seem to carry and never use.

Thanks for all the feedback and ideas fellas. Always good stuff to learn from fellow hunters.


----------



## BravoKilo (Jun 6, 2006)

Just a quick update as I finally got my MOLLE II setup in (ordered from Allegheny Surplus... shipped on a Friday, had it Monday). 

At first I decided to KISS and simply attach the shoulder straps and waist belt to the bottom of my stand (as most others have)... figured the stand would act as the frame and I could save a couple pounds. Loaded the stand with the sticks and threw it on. While the setup is an improvement over the typical nylon straps, it still had a weird fit. Problem is, with a completely flat base as your frame, it can't conform to the natural curvature of your spine and thus made a weird pressure-point on my hips, even with the belt.

Second try was attaching the straps/belt to the MOLLE frame, and then attached the frame to my stand. While it does add a bit of weight, it did make a noticeable difference over the previous setup. Can't say the same difference will be felt for everyone, I would just recommend everyone give it a shot and see what works best.

I attached the stand to the frame using zip-ties. Lowe's had a 15-pack of heavy duty zip-ties (each rated to 175 lbs) for around $5. Might have been a bit overkill, but I used up all 15 ties securing the stand. Will have to see how they hold up after a season of use, but it seems rock solid.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Ditto on zip ties here too. Used larger black UV resistant type. They'll break eventually but I overkilled with them as you did. Looks good to me.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

What weights are your set ups? With stand, 5 sticks and molle II with out frame. My runs around 32lbs if my scales right.

Bravo,
That a slick setup, may have to get me a frame for the molle.




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## kyler1945 (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you guys leave those molle packs attached to the bottom of the stand while you're hunting? Any difference in how well you're concealed once up there?


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that's the beauty of the stand, you can hang it on a tree with limbs, most any tree at that. I think the straps on mine only further break up things. I think the molle system would only do the same. I plan on giving mine a new paint job after this season, maybe swirled or simply a mostly grayish spray paint job in a mossy oak treestand style pattern. Haven't weighed my rig but I know my normal fully loaded backpack (20lbs?) strapped on it is more than I want to carry but that's including everything I've been carrying in to hunt preplaced stands. I didn't realize all the junk in the pack I've accumilated. Things have been very comfortable carrying the muddy provided I take only what I really need, important paper, flashlight, couple of calls, waterbottle, orange vest etc. I'm outfitting a fanny pack with essentials to use just for the stand only. Furthest hunts so far about a mile in. Either way it's still 100 times better in most every respect than using the API stand I've used for the last 8 years or so.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

My molle straps stay on the stand. Couldn't see that being very speedy to remove and apply them each time u placed it in a tree. I do bungee the shoulder/waist belt straps up to the stand to reduce flapping with wind. 

I need to get a fanny style bag that I can put on the stand to carry everything in with me. Hard to pack the stand and a backpack together.




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## z71backroad (Sep 6, 2010)

rhino_81 said:


> What weights are your set ups? With stand, 5 sticks and molle II with out frame. My runs around 32lbs if my scales right.
> 
> Bravo,
> That a slick setup, may have to get me a frame for the molle.
> ...


Was really wanting to try one of these stands, until I read that. I figured stand and sticks would be pushing 20-24 lb. range. Can you make 20 feet up with 5 sticks??


----------



## halltrail (Dec 6, 2011)

My current set up with the allen straps and five sticks is 29 lbs. I put on the molle straps and hip belt last night. (I love this setup...I like being able to transfer the weight to my hips) Ill weigh that setup and post up later tonight. I can get up to 20 feet with the five sticks. I place each stick with 30" of spacing in between each and each stick is 20 inches. 150(30"x5) + 100 (20"x5) = 250/12 = 20.8 feet. 

I sometimes only use 4 sticks that saves 2.5lbs (26.5lbs total) with two screw ins or an etrier (rope ladder) and can get 20' that way too. 24" between the screw ins...and so on.

Ive also used my deer drag as one rope step off one stick to add about 2-3' and then I can reduce the amount of spacing between each stick and still get to 20'


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure on exact height but 5 sticks get me to a height that I'm lookin for. 

The weight may be off as my scale is a cheapie. The molle straps adds weight that a cheaper/smaller strap may save you. With the molle the weight is offset by the way it distributes weight so its comfortable.

My setup still is a work in progress but works well for me.



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## halltrail (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like 31.2 pounds with Molle straps and hip strap.


----------



## halltrail (Dec 6, 2011)

In not going to use the plastic frame seems to fit comfy on me with out it.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Halltrail,
I really like the look of that woodland molle. If the Army/Navy store here has one my rig will have one soon. I can get to 15-18' (to the platform) comfortably with 5 sticks. Probably could stretch it out more but it's been more than enough for me so far. I believe I could ditch the 5th stick in most cases.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

INarcher711 said:


> As far as packing in, get the 2 ft. lone wolf quick straps. You can stretch them super tight, holds everything rock solid.


I use the lone wolf straps as well...Works good...Then i do like the guy in the video...Works very well to.

For backpacking is just use nylon pack straps...These do cut into your shoulders.

Are the molle straps really that much better? They sort of look that way


----------



## halltrail (Dec 6, 2011)

Spur hunter, thanks man...I ordered them from the place in pa mentioned above. 

The Molle shoulder straps are way better then the Allen brand straps and the muddy straps. But what I like the best is the waist strap...I can put all the weight on the hips or adjust the weight between shoulders and hip. Will be Much nicer for the long walks in...not to mention walking out dragging a deer


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Got the http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=424282 "strapper gear retriever" in and have used it a few times. I zip tied one to the bottom of the stands seat. 









Completely out of the way, no tangles and saves those aggravating minutes wasted every hunt trying to stow gear ropes. Just flip the seat upright to quickly wind the strap in. Pays out easily with the seat in any position. Have had no issue with the strap being in the way while packing the stand up the tree or hanging it either.


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

The muddy sticks are designed to attach to the stand. check out the following link:
http://player.vimeo.com/video/46313832


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link but we already know. The problem with the Muddy way of stacking is it's like walking around with a metal fin sticking out around 2' from your back. To me it's just much more maneuverable, easier to strap on extra clothes, back pack etc. and the weight seems distributed better with the sticks stacked side by side as described here in the thread.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd have to agree stacking the stick like that feels like I'm gonna tip over backwards. 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad I saw this thread, I was stacking my sticks the way Muddy intended it but wasn't a huge fan even though it works good. I will be trying the way you guys are doing it tonight and will probably be stacking like that from now on. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Any u guys using an bow holder or hanger other than a screw in type? 

Been looking at the HME holder that attaches to the stand with arm and the hanger arm that straps to the tree.











Aj


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

rhino_81 said:


> Any u guys using an bow holder or hanger other than a screw in type?
> 
> Been looking at the HME holder that attaches to the stand with arm and the hanger arm that straps to the tree.
> 
> ...


I put a third hand archery bow holder on mine! Love it! So nice not having to mess with the EZ hanger anymore


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

bowhnter4ever said:


> I put a third hand archery bow holder on mine! Love it! So nice not having to mess with the EZ hanger anymore




You got a pic of where u mounted the third hand?

Thanks,
Aj


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Rhino,
I think he's talking about this style that bolts to the stand frame.
View attachment 1516070

I looked at that swing arm bow holder for the stand too in a Sportsmans Guide catalog. Think it said it weighs 2 lbs so I dismissed it.

Am interested in a bow holder too but that style won't work with a 2 pc quiver on the bow. Gotta find or build something that sticks out a little further or just continue to use a screw in bow hanger.

I made it up to the Army Navy store this past week. They didn't have the Molle system but I picked up brand new Alice back pack straps and a waist belt for my stand for $25 total. I don't think the metal fittings are going to be any problem at all. Was a bit amazed at how well the stand balances now that I can easily adjust the straps till it feels just right. The only additional hardware I needed to put the straps on the stand is the little nylon figure 8 shaped strap holders (sorry, just don't know the proper name for them). They are $.57 I think at Walmart in an accesory kit in the camping section. I only needed two and that was for the top of the pack straps where they attach to the stand.
















I just used the cam buckle on the waist belt to secure it around the stand frame as pictured below. You can also see where the bottom of the pack straps are looped around the edge of the stand frame (bottom left side of picture).








Reckon I'm all set with straps now. Anyone wanna buy a used set of Allen brand straps? LOL


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I was lookin to see an actual pic
of it on a muddy to better make a choice.


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Swampdonky (Jul 14, 2012)

Just picked up a Lone Wolf Alpha. I was searching for some rigging info and came across this thread. I think it's hilarious that all the muddy guys are winding up buying some type of lone wolf equipment to make their setup more like a wolf. You guys should have just bought the real deal right from the beginning!!!


----------



## whattohunt (Mar 25, 2015)

Swampdonky said:


> Just picked up a Lone Wolf Alpha. I was searching for some rigging info and came across this thread. I think it's hilarious that all the muddy guys are winding up buying some type of lone wolf equipment to make their setup more like a wolf. You guys should have just bought the real deal right from the beginning!!!


I would still not buy another Lone Wolf until they make a quicker way to attach everything to the tree. I can hang my muddy bloodsport sticks and stand in half the time it takes for a lone wolf. The cam cleats are the way to go in my opinion. The only problem with the bloodsport is attaching the climbing sticks to the stand. For your comment: I think it's funny how everyone who has the Lonewolf stands think they have the best...when it's definitely not true. Those cam straps although better than ratchet straps, are a pain in the rear.


----------

